# ASOS, le taglie



## Louis Gara (15 Ottobre 2014)

Qualcuno di voi per caso compra/hai mai comprato abbigliamento su ASOS? Sapete dirmi come vestono le maglie?
Io coi prodotti che acquisto in Italia, la S mi va alla perfezione... ma la S di ASOS sembra una M italiana... sapete dirmi qualcosa?


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2014)

Eccomi qua.

Per i prodotti marchiati ASOS, io che sono 1.90 per 85kg, mi affido alla statura dei modelli indicata con relativa taglia.
Generalmente, la M (stranamente) mi va bene.

In negozio invece, me la gioco tra L ed XL. Quindi sì, almeno per i prodotti marchiati ASOS, le taglie vestono più grande.


Non so se hai notato, ma arrivano persino a XXXS!


----------



## DannySa (15 Ottobre 2014)

Ho comprato solo t-shirt da Asos e sì vestono un po' largo, a differenza di zalando per dire.


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Ottobre 2014)

Capito, grazie! Sapete dirmi quanto tempo ci mette ad arrivare un pacco?


----------



## Canonista (16 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Capito, grazie! Sapete dirmi quanto tempo ci mette ad arrivare un pacco?



4-5 giorni.


----------



## DannySa (16 Ottobre 2014)

Se tu ordini di sabato ti arriva venerdì, generalmente non più di 5 giorni esclusi i festivi.


----------

